

Imagine a Tablet with the power of a $6k Desktop - infinitone

I'm thinking tablets that are for the creative professionals that breathe raw power and performance.  It wouldn't be the size of current tablets of course... it'd be at least the size of 32" monitor.<p>Do you guys think we would ever head that direction? Would a pro 3d fx artist ever use a tablet-like computer instead of a desktop?
======
CyberFonic
What you are describing could look like a drafting board or an interactive
coffee table. You can build one now. Just buy a LCD TV of suitable size and
multi-touch bezel from AliBaba. The bezels have USB interface and mimic a
mouse.

The main problem I see is that instead of touch, I'd much rather have pens,
etc. Like the Wacom LCD tablets - but BIGGER!

~~~
caw
I agree with this. When you get to a certain size, while fingers work, pens
are much better because the system will placed on a table. Fingers on a
touchscreen of certain size will probably stick within the kiosk realm, or
game. You can do some typing, but you're largely looking down.

A very large touchscreen PC with sufficient horsepower could be good for
drafting, autocad, or maybe solidworks. Things of that nature where you're
designing and creating.

------
wmf
Some 20" and 27" tablets were shown at CES. Large tablets are inevitably too
heavy to hold in your hands or rest in your lap, so I think separating the
display from the rest of the PC Cintiq-style makes sense. And you can have a
Cintiq today.

~~~
drnex
Its also possible to use a big screen low spec tablet and use it as a
"termial" with VNC or something, connected to a high spec PC.

------
J_Darnley
I'm imagining it and it is melting.

------
drnex
Sure, in a few years.

------
X4
We're almost there. When batteries and chips made out of Graphene go into
production, we can have <3" supercomputers.

The only limiting factor is the OS and input devices. Android is bad as
Operating System for productive usage, because it's made for consumers.

Silicene > Graphene.

When we start better understanding how self-organizing structures work, we'll
be very close to build miniature mobile supercomputers with extremely low
energy consumption. I guess the battery and chip will be made out of the same
material, but different structures. Production will be very cheap, because
manufacturing will not require lasers, toxic acids and rare materials anymore.

